# your point of view about para ord



## hummer69 (Sep 4, 2006)

hi guys ive been posting several times because im looking for a handgun that will fit me. the local gun store told me that para ord is nice handgun for me because my plan is for firing and im planning to join a competition in the future. the local gun store offers me a para ord PXT High Capacity Single-Action Limited S14•45. can you guys give me how was the review about it? in terms of durability, performance, safety, and personal experience in this model thanxs and whats the most common problem you guys encountered. hope you experts can help me tanxs.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

what type of competition are you planning on tring. will it be bullseye or ipsc. that could be the determining factor.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I mentioned a brief comment about their guns in general; on your other thread. Can't really say much about that particular gun.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If I was going to use it in competition, I think I would get a little better grade gun. Unless you are going to have it tricked out by a good gun smith. For a everyday plinker/target gun they are fine. If you like to play with your gun a lot there good too. Buy some tools if you are going to try, and use it in ipsc matches. Good shooting and good luck.


----------



## hummer69 (Sep 4, 2006)

how about the durability of the gun? because someone comented that cast iron is not that good? i think para uses cast iron... if its a once a week firing session atleast 300rounds per session? how was it?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, how much are U looking to spend? Take a look at all the brands in that price range.

I've had Kimber, Springfields and a Dan Wesson in the past. If I ever did get another 1911, I think I'd get either a Smith and Wesson or another Kimber.


----------



## hummer69 (Sep 4, 2006)

shipwreck u dont really recommend me to buy a para? hhmmm well im taking it to consideration... thank you for your replies..hope i can get more feedback from you guys


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

hummer69 said:


> shipwreck u dont really recommend me to buy a para? hhmmm well im taking it to consideration... thank you for your replies..hope i can get more feedback from you guys


Well, there was a para locally I kinda liked. I read a lot of comments on paras on the 2 1911 website forums. In the end, I decided to pass. But, that's me. I'm not trying to talk U out of anything. I just said what I would do.


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

I used to have a Para Carry 12 LDA that was one sweet shooter. I ended up selling it to a buddy who begged me for it till I just about shot him with it. the only complaint that I had was that the Tritium night sights could barely be seen in a totally dark room.

It was accurate and reliable......except that it did not like the Winchester White Box (Wally World Ammo) at all. Everything else ran through it like water off a ducks back.


----------



## hummer69 (Sep 4, 2006)

guys this is what they claim the s-series 

"Para pistols have always been known for outstanding out-of-the-box performance. After all, what other pistols offer such custom-grade amenities as a ramped barrel, reinforced frame, beveled magazine well, a high-capacity double-column magazine and our superior new Power Extractor™ technology as standard equipment? Even so, we are quite aware that Para customers have been known to send their pistols out for custom extras. That's why Para offers our Limited Series models… a total package that includes all the most-asked-for custom extras."


"You could send your full-size .45 off to a custom pistolsmith, pay big bucks and wait for months... and not have a gun approaching the out-of-the-box performance of Para's S14•45 Limited. In addition to 14*+1 rounds of .ACP fire-power, it has the feeding and extracting reliability of the exclusive new Para Power Extractor™, a flared ejection port, three built-in safety features, and a host of custom-shop features as standard. A 10-round restricted capacity option is also available."


i got it from para ord site.... hope u can give me some feedback tanxs


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You can get top of the line pistols with any manufacture if you want to put out big bucks. The thing is the cost. What are you willing to pay here?


----------



## hummer69 (Sep 4, 2006)

sir im willing to pay for the performance n durability


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

hummer69 said:


> guys this is what they claim the s-series
> 
> "Para pistols have always been known for outstanding out-of-the-box performance. After all, what other pistols offer such custom-grade amenities as a ramped barrel, reinforced frame, beveled magazine well, a high-capacity double-column magazine and our superior new Power Extractor™ technology as standard equipment? Even so, we are quite aware that Para customers have been known to send their pistols out for custom extras. That's why Para offers our Limited Series models&#8230; a total package that includes all the most-asked-for custom extras."
> 
> ...


That's just marketing hype. But, I think some of us gave our opinion. It sounds like you really want this gun. Nothing wrong w/ that. I don't always listen to other people when I like something. If U want the gun, buy it  - It's probably a good gun.


----------



## popo22 (May 8, 2006)

*Para*

hummer69,...I have not owned this particular model, but have shot ones that others own(they were very nice). I have owned 4 Para's over the years and still own 2 (an LTC and a 16,40 LDA duty weapon). I have found them to be very reliable, accurate, and durable. I personally would recommend them, just from my own experience. Their "Customer Service" is very good, should you ever need to send it in. They also have the "Lifetime Warranty", which many manufacturers do not. Just my .02 worth.
Good Luck


----------



## binary (Sep 17, 2006)

I don't really agree with a couple posters here (and the other thread) regarding Para. It seems the passive voice is always the loudest on forums in general. I wouldn't make a judgement call on a gun unless I handled it directly, you can never know exactly what someone has done or didn't do with their firearm to get issues.

I own a Para PXT SSP (their first PXT, single stack, 5"). I have shot and owned quite a few firearms, and that specific pistol is the only gun (shotgun, rifle, pistol) that has never jammed on me at some point. I've put the cheapest and oddest-shaped rounds through it and at around the 2,500-round mark, it has yet to hiccup. A couple high-end 1911's (won't point fingers) could not perform like that. A lot of it comes from their *P*ower e*XT*ractor, which is actually stunning. The weakest point on a 1911 is the extractor (some say slide-stop, but unless it's really cheaply cast, no), so Para sought a resolution to it. If you aren't aware, 1911's have a single-piece 'arm' extractor that's internal (except for kimbers and such with external, spring-loaded ones....not too keen on those except in Sig's). That's the source of most issues with reliability.









Para made an enhanced version of it, that is mutli-piece, non-fixed. I don't remember the exact difference in size, but it's a lot bigger. The claw on the end really rips the brass out and up a ways. I googled for a pic of the claw:









The extractor, as I said before isn't a single piece either, it's holding a lot of tension:









It works flawlessly, but there's a catch. Only Para at the moment (though I _heard_ of wilson combat considering adapting it) have them, since it's proprietary. Meaning, to replace it, instead of ordering a shipment from brownell's, you have to replace it with an order with Para. I haven't had to, since it's never been an issue, but just in case you might want to keep a backup (I don't...yet). I'm not entrely sure the price or where to get it (call, or send in-only). So consider that point. Also, it's from Canada. From what a close 'officer' person I 'know' said as far as customer support, you send it to a facility here, that sends it to them, the back again. Sounds sorta 'long' to me, but he sent one in for 3 adjustments to his and it was all paid under warranty.

Besides that, everything else is great with the gun. My frame is *not* cast like was mentioned, I would not buy a cast-frame gun. The allow is a very, very hard/solid steel with high-chromium content (almost stainless). You can see after the finish wears off. The one you want though is stainless already, so there you go 

My experience is that if you want a double-stack .45, Para is the best on many levels. Kimber didn't make double-stacks until after Para, and Kimber has a LONG way to go experience and quality-wise with their doubles before they can catch up.

I hope that answered your question. :smt068


----------



## billdeserthills (Oct 5, 2006)

*Para-Ord Blues*

I have owned 3 para's a P-14 LDA , a P-14 in SS, and a P-10 w/ alloy frame. If you want a fun gun to shoot at the range, a Para will be fine. I don't like them anymore, I don't think they are very accurate. I also don't like to buy something, that the employees who assemble, cannot own themselves. I liked the double stack mags and wanted a gun that would hit where I pointed and bought an STI Edge 2011 .45 I was an idiot, bought it used and the frame/slide fit was real loose. Called STI and they insisted that I send it to them. STI replaced the frame at no charge! Try and get that from Para. Then again you could buy two or three Para's for what you pay for an STI. From my experience trying to find a 1911 that I liked has been a costly and mostly frustrating experience. I am keeping the STI and also my pocket Kimber, also have a couple of Detonics I 'll keep. I can't stop peering at the Springfield 1911-A1 Long Slide Loaded model, but I don't like the low-capacity Mags, as I really prefer a double-stack mag.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Before I bought the PXT High Capacity Single-Action Limited S14•45 I would want to handle it. Why? My P14 is meant for shooters, like me, with large hands, mine are size 12. I doubt I would be interested in the pistol if I had smaller hands. Regards, Richard


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

hummer69 said:


> hi guys ive been posting several times because im looking for a handgun that will fit me. the local gun store told me that para ord is nice handgun for me because my plan is for firing and im planning to join a competition in the future. the local gun store offers me a para ord PXT High Capacity Single-Action Limited S14•45. can you guys give me how was the review about it? in terms of durability, performance, safety, and personal experience in this model thanxs and whats the most common problem you guys encountered. hope you experts can help me tanxs.


I used to have an older Para P13. Excellent gun. No problems at all with it, and it was accurate as all-get-out.

You won't be disappointed.


----------

